
Microsoft, why have you forsaken me so - markatkinson
This is a bit of a rant so excuse me if it comes across as disjointed but I needed something cathartic before I threw myself out the window.<p>So far this morning I have been asked to join a skype call. I am on a new laptop so I said &quot;give me ten minutes I just need to download Skype.&quot;<p>1 hour later and I am still no closer to joining said skype call. The issue is that I need to use a certain account to join this call and so I Googled &quot;Download Skype for Business&quot;. Microsoft then welcomed me into their labyrinth of confusing Skype versions, Microsoft Accounts, Office 365, Office 2017. After being told I don&#x27;t have a Microsoft Account despite being logged into Outlook (What is a Microsoft Account?), and Skype already being logged into some other account on my laptop, I managed to find an installer.<p>So, I managed to find what Microsoft calls a &quot;Skype for Business Basic stand-alone client&quot;, which is actually a trojan horse armed to the teeth with Microsoft products I don&#x27;t want or need. So now I have a installer which was supposed to just be for Skype For Business Basic running for the last twenty minutes downloading on a mobile network at 6mb&#x2F;s. I don&#x27;t actually know what it is downloading. I assume it is downloading Office. It won&#x27;t die. Wait... when did &#x27;End Task&#x27; stop working? Why does the cross minimise the installer?<p>Why is this so difficult? What is actually downloading? Do I have a Microsoft Account? If I don&#x27;t why can I login to Outlook. Is a Office  365 account not a Microsoft Account? Why can&#x27;t I login to pre-installed Skype with this account?<p>I have no power here, I am not the captain of this ship anymore.<p>Oh no... data running out... send help....
======
meesterdude
I can't even get skype to run on my mac without it eating up all my memory.
It's been like this for years and several versions. So I have to use it on my
phone.

------
JAdamMoore
Refuse to Skype. Works for me.

~~~
markatkinson
I can't, my boss uses it :(

I actually just worked out how to solve this problem. I am downloading the
Android app.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Thank you. My boss wants me to get a Skype account before he leaves town. I am
downloading the Android app now.

